# "não rejeito nem pinga"



## CINTHIA ROJAS

olÁ a todos.
Alguem conhece esta frase,  "nÃo regeito nem pinga"


----------



## andre luis

Rejeitar...
A pessoa deve aceitar tudo que é oferecido,por isso,ela não rejeita (com j) nem pinga.


----------



## Vanda

rejeitar = http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/rejeitar
No rechazo ni pinga.


----------



## andre luis

Outra frase parecida:
Fulano come até pedra.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> rejeitar = http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/rejeitar
> No rechazo ni pinga.


 
No pierdo ni gota


----------



## Vanda

MG, você entende que a pinga aqui é a cachaça, certo?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> MG, você entende que a pinga aqui é a cachaça, certo?


 
 Outro falso amigo!  

Sds.


----------



## willy2008

es como decir *agarro lo que venga* , *no rechazo nada* o como se dice por aqui y disculpen la palabra *no rechazo ni mierda.*


----------



## Dona Chicória

Mas, hás de convir que a nossa expressão é mais saborosa!!
E nossa cachaça agora tem certificação!!
Um pouco da história da cachaça/pinga/ branquinha em:
http://www.clubemineirodacachaca.com.br/cachaca/cachaca.htm


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> MG, você entende que a pinga aqui é a cachaça, certo?


 
Sim, e a cachaça, não é agua..  Esqueci esclarecer que é expressão para  bêbados.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ou é chamada de "água que passarinho não bebe"


----------



## willy2008

Dona Chicória said:


> Mas, hás de convir que a nossa expressão é mais saborosa!!
> E nossa cachaça agora tem certificação!!
> Um pouco da história da cachaça/pinga/ branquinha em:
> http://www.clubemineirodacachaca.com.br/cachaca/cachaca.htm


Sobre todo si es 51 o Belo Barreiro.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Olá Cinthia,
Quando uma pessoa comenta que não rejeito *nem* pinga, ela quer reforçar a idéia de ser uma pessoa experiente acostumada a tomar de tudo e também que é forte conseguindo ingerir até a pinga.
Pinga pura é coisa pra pessoas resistentes.Com organismo acostumado ao alto teor de álcool.
Sugestão:Experimente uma caipirinha ao som da bossa nova de frente para o mar batendo papo com alguém interessante.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Mas de preferência uma de alambique, envelhecida em toneis de madeira; nem a "51" nem a *Velho* Barreiro!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Nunca ouvi essa expressão!

Pois a maioria das pessoas que bebem sempre, acabam bebendo pinga, pois não aguentam ir ao banheiro por causa da cerveja!

Dona Chicória, além de nossa cachaça ter certificação, você sabia que a nossa caipirinha de limão é patenteada?
Eu não tenho como te passar o link que contem informação sobre a caipirinha, mas além de ser patenteada, a associação de bartenders padronizou a quantidade de ingredientes colocados, para que, qualquer lugar que o estrageiro quizesse beber caipirinha, beberia com o mesmo gosto.
Sei que a maioria dos estabelecimentos não cumprem a norma, mas nos lugares que têm bartenders sérios e que estudaram para cumprir essa profissão, concerteza você vai encontrar uma caipirinha divina!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

orquídea selvagem said:


> Sugestão:Experimente uma caipirinha ao som da bossa nova de frente para o mar batendo papo com alguém interessante.


 
Feito! Foi legal!  

Sds.


----------



## CINTHIA ROJAS

Muito brigada pela respostas


----------



## coolbrowne

Vanda said:


> MG, você entende que a pinga aqui é a cachaça, certo?


Sem dúvida, Vanda mas *lá* nao é. Isso é que poderia abrir o maior vespeiro...


----------



## Eli_del_mar

orquídea selvagem said:


> Olá Cinthia,
> Quando uma pessoa comenta que não rejeito *nem* pinga, ela quer reforçar a idéia de ser uma pessoa experiente acostumada a tomar de tudo e também que é forte conseguindo ingerir até a pinga.
> Pinga pura é coisa pra pessoas resistentes.Com organismo acostumado ao alto teor de álcool.
> Sugestão:Experimente uma caipirinha ao som da bossa nova de frente para o mar batendo papo com alguém interessante.




La mejor respuesta, excelente sugestao !!


----------



## coolbrowne

Eli_del_mar said:


> La mejor respuesta, excelente sugestao !!


De acordo, *Eli*. De longe a melhor!


----------

